

Show HN: View user's profile data in each Hacker News comment - jawns
https://gist.github.com/shaungallagher/3d3a3ae8ffa2de7653ca

======
joshstrange
I currently use HackerNew [0] to get this functionality (more or less).
Instead of displaying the karma next to the name you just hover over a
username to get it. Example:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/lw9w8xsd3s76kwd/Screenshot%202014-...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/lw9w8xsd3s76kwd/Screenshot%202014-05-07%2014.10.08.png)

[0]
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hackernew/lgoghlnd...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hackernew/lgoghlndihpmbbgmbpjohilcphbfhddd)

